# best times in cadets



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (5 Dec 2008)

all my best times in army cadets were in the field on night ops 

what about everyone else


----------



## armchair_throwaway (5 Dec 2008)

I have aged out from Air Cadet a few years ago.

My best time in cadet was being in the Colour/Flag Party. I went from holding the Canadian flag to 2IC to commander; the experience made me proud of being in cadet and being a Canadian, which probably acted as a catalyst in my joining the Reserve.

Some other nice memories include volunteering with the US CAP cadets at the Arlington airshow and building/sleeping in snow cave during a winter ex.


----------



## Molyno (5 Dec 2008)

My best memory in Air Cadets is a mix of two...

1.) First ride in a Glider....

2.) First time shooting my Lee Enfield .303 Rifle

Good times.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (5 Dec 2008)

What are some of the best times I've ever had in Cadets? Drill and Navigation. Drill is what fuels me, Drill is in my blood, it IS my blood.


----------



## Niteshade (5 Dec 2008)

Hrm. Two words.

Frat Line. I have some.

Nites


----------



## wannabe SF member (5 Dec 2008)

These crazy nights we had in Valcartier with camp buddies.


----------



## scottyboy12 (6 Dec 2008)

all the night navigation exercises and the summer that i did my parachutist course. Really brings the army to army cadets


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (7 Dec 2008)

i always wanted to do para but my CO wouldnt sign off on me doing spring concentration due to his idea of what does you doing para do for the core


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (7 Dec 2008)

Don't Worry it all comes naturally after a while


----------



## Lil_T (7 Dec 2008)

Molyno said:
			
		

> My best memory in Air Cadets is a mix of two...
> 
> 1.) First ride in a Glider....
> 
> ...



+1

Even though that was AGES ago.

Also, our trip to Halifax in 95 and staying in A Block, man... those were good times.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Dec 2008)

Quadra 1975, overnight sail in the cutters.  Never saw so many green faces in my life!


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Dec 2008)

1) Running a .303 rifle range on my own, on a regular basis, at the age of 16
2) Watching Polar Bears tracking our patrol on Cornwallis Island through the rifle scope of our Ranger guide
3) Section Bren gunner during platoon attacks at Stanford Plain Training Area
4) Raiding the local air and sea cadet corps buildings, stealing their stair cases, and hiding them in the woods
5) Sailing across Bennet Lake in the Yukon, and digging the world's largest pit toilet in the same area
6) Flying from Vancouver to Edmonton in a C47 Dakota and watching the condensation stream in as we passed over the Rockies
7) Brutal floor hockey games
8) Getting paid to do most of the above when my peers were dicking around working at the local Dairy Queen, or something equally cheesy  ;D


----------



## GUNS (7 Dec 2008)

Expo 67- I was CO of a regiment of cadets from Atlantic Provinces that went to Expo 67 in Montreal.
The Regimental Band was from Nfld. and we stayed at Farnam, Quebec.

We were given unlimited access to all the sites within Expo 67. That was my last year and best year with cadets. Reserves and Regs, would follow.


----------



## gohardkandahar (7 Dec 2008)

doing CLI - Drill and Ceremonial and making it on the 150 man guard this year. Also firing feu de joi with the guard hell yeah


----------



## Moggie (7 Dec 2008)

Cadet [Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> When I finally figured out how NOT to bear march.
> 
> Then again, I've only been a cadet for 3 weeks.



Don't worry about it.. soon you'll be wondering how it was ever possible to bear march at all!

Best times in cadets?
The survival instructor's course this past summer and seeing cadets that I trained get sworn in, promoted etc.


----------



## bms (8 Dec 2008)

Definitely Outward Bound - Scotland.


----------



## stealthylizard (8 Dec 2008)

Am I missing something here?  "sworn in" ???


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Dec 2008)

bms said:
			
		

> Definitely Outward Bound - Scotland.



Did they move it from Wales to Scotland?


----------



## gwp (9 Dec 2008)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Am I missing something here?  "sworn in" ???


QR and O (Cadets) Para 4.02
When a person becomes a cadet he or she shall make the following promise:
"I (name in full) hereby afirm my loyalty to her Majesty the Queen, her heirs and successors"
The promise prescribed in this article shall be administered by a cadet instructor or any other commissioned officer.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (9 Dec 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Did they move it from Wales to Scotland?



There is two, Outward Bound - Scotland and Outward Bound - Wales


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Dec 2008)

R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> There is two, Outward Bound - Scotland and Outward Bound - Wales



So the British have four OB camps http://www.theoutwardboundtrust.org.uk/individuals/venues.html

...and the one that I went to as an Army Cadet - in Keremeos - has now been turned into a Drug Rehab Centre for street kids.

http://www.centralcityfoundation.ca/Crossing/location.html

Does anyone else think that's slightly odd?


----------



## bms (9 Dec 2008)

There are 3 Army Cadet Exchanges under the same umbrella: Outward Bound - Scotland, Outward Bound - Wales, and Maple Leaf Exchange. All three do basically the same things, which includes field training, section tactics with the Cadet GP and webbing, hiking with combats, webbing, rucksack, and rifle, field exercises that include the former, and a lot of other stuff. 

 When I did OBS, We stayed at Barry Bodden(Scotland), Warcop(England), Dingwall(Scotland[Highlands]), and Crowbrough(England). We met up with the other two GB exchanges in Crowbrough and we spent a day unsupervised in London with all day subway passes(us OBS kids toured like 3 times a week when we were training and also spent a full week touring on top of that. The whole wandering around places unsupervised for many hours happened every touring day. However, Edinburgh, Glasgow, London, and Ottawa(During Canada Day) were the longest times spent in one place(we got there in the morning and had to be at pick-up at around 9 or 10) wandering around. Good times to be had.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Dec 2008)

bms said:
			
		

> There are 3 Army Cadet Exchanges under the same umbrella: Outward Bound - Scotland, Outward Bound - Wales, and Maple Leaf Exchange. All three do basically the same things, which includes field training, section tactics with the Cadet GP and webbing, hiking with combats, webbing, rucksack, and rifle, field exercises that include the former, and a lot of other stuff.
> 
> When I did OBS, We stayed at Barry Bodden(Scotland), Warcop(England), Dingwall(Scotland[Highlands]), and Crowbrough(England). We met up with the other two GB exchanges in Crowbrough and we spent a day unsupervised in London with all day subway passes(us OBS kids toured like 3 times a week when we were training and also spent a full week touring on top of that. The whole wandering around places unsupervised for many hours happened every touring day. However, Edinburgh, Glasgow, London, and Ottawa(During Canada Day) were the longest times spent in one place(we got there in the morning and had to be at pick-up at around 9 or 10) wandering around. Good times to be had.



Barry Budden... did many jumps there (as a non-cadet).

Sounds awesome....


----------



## stealthylizard (9 Dec 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> QR and O (Cadets) Para 4.02
> When a person becomes a cadet he or she shall make the following promise:
> "I (name in full) hereby afirm my loyalty to her Majesty the Queen, her heirs and successors"
> The promise prescribed in this article shall be administered by a cadet instructor or any other commissioned officer.



Wow, things sure have changed.  We were never required to be sworn in back in the 90's for cadets.  I think it's a great idea, but should it be allowed for minors to make a legal affirmation to this extent?


----------



## gwp (9 Dec 2008)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Wow, things sure have changed.  We were never required to be sworn in back in the 90's for cadets.  I think it's a great idea, but should it be allowed for minors to make a legal affirmation to this extent?


It's not a change at all.  You will find the same entry in QR and O Army Cadets 1956.


----------



## stealthylizard (9 Dec 2008)

Maybe the corp I was in didn't do it, or my memory is slipping, lol.  Getting hard to remember things from 1991.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (12 Dec 2008)

i was never sworn in either


----------



## Niteshade (12 Dec 2008)

I remember seeing my cadet file recently, and it has my signature and a mild declaration/affirmation on it.... I don't recall there being a formal ceremony though. This was back in 1989 though.

Nites


----------

